# Winter surf



## Surf Runner (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been fishing the surf for over 45 years and still dont know where to get mullet in the winter months. Could someone let me in on a secret as to where to catch them in the HI area. I fish the surf on a regular bases in the winter and its rare that I see anyone fishing. I know its cold you just gotta dress for it and dont let the water get over the top of your waders.
Anyone plan on hitting the surf over the Christmas holidays? Ill be at HI on the 19th, pending on wind and rain. If any of you are in the area stop by, I drive a silver Titan, Ill be beyond the baracades. Stop by, maybe drink a cold adult beverage......... or not.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

That's a good question? I been told that they migrate down south durning the winter and some go to the deep water in our bays. I would like to surf fish in the winter time if you can have a fire on the beach, but with the fire restriction i'm not sure if you can have one. And I don't have a four wheeler so I don't know how far I can get down the beach.
The 19th is on monday and if I can make it, I'll try to find you.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

You don't need mullet in the winter. To directly answer your question, they can still be caught now and then in the surf, but it's usually just one or two a trip. There are also decent numbers in the bays and marshes, but it usually takes a boat to get to them.

You best option, though, is to "match the hatch". The most common fin fish in the the winter surf is whiting, and that's what the reds are eating. The first thing I do is set out a bait rod, and on a decent day, I'll catch enough for bait for that day, and have some to take home for backup bait for the next trip.

My other go-to bait during the cool and cold weather months is blue crabs. I buy live crabs from my local fish market and fish them either whole or in halves, depending on the size of the crabs. Where I normally buy mine, the medium sized crabs are the best bargain. I break off the tips of the shell and fish them whole.

I fish all year round and catch lots of reds and black drum during the winter months. In fact, that's my favorite time of year to fish.

I gave up the waders a few years ago and went to a wet suit because I always ended up needing to wade "just a little bit further" to cast, and spent most trips with damp clothes inside the waders.

There are plenty of fish out there, and a nice vacant beach to catch them from. Go get them.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Go with what bigfost says,....!


----------



## Surf Runner (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. I hear what you are saying about the whiting and blue crabs, but I tell you its hard to beat a nice mullet for bait. I fish what ever I catch on the bait rod. As a matter of fact I have caught plenty of fish on hard heads. Speaking of baits, how do yall keep your crabs alive if you buy them the day before the trip?

Troutless, the burn ban is not typical in the winter months, most of the time I have a small fire going, just enough to warm the hands and the old bones. Also for the most part beyond the baracades you usually dont need 4x4. I dont venture that far down the beach.

Bigfost, I couldnt agree with you more about fishing the wnter months, I have been down there and see no one all day a catch *plenty *of reds/blacks.
Maybe we could get a few of the others together and do a winter trip.
Its the "little bit further" that get me every time.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Surf Runner said:


> Maybe we could get a few of the others together and do a winter trip.


I hope to make a few trips this winter. After years of self-employment, when I could pick my days to fish, an engineering company seduced me back into working regular hours. Now I'm a weekend warrior again for the first time in years, and as you know, so far this fall, weekends have sucked.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Bigfost, In the winter do you run baits out in your yak or mostly casted baits. Are most of your reds and bu caught in the second gut. 
Monty PS: two more of physical therapy on my knee. Then I plan on hiting the beach.


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

Didnt they get rid of most of the burn bans?


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

Surf Runner said:


> Speaking of baits, how do yall keep your crabs alive if you buy them the day before the trip?


The best way is to chill the crabs. They just go to sleep. Don't cover them with ice as they usually die.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

troutless said:


> Bigfost, In the winter do you run baits out in your yak or mostly casted baits. Are most of your reds and bu caught in the second gut.


I yak baits and cast baits, but on many days the majority of the fish will come from 200 to 250 yards off the beach.

It's also important to not give up too quickly in winter. There are many days when the fish don't really start biting until after noon, sometimes 1:30 to 2:30, but then I'll catch five or six in the next couple of hours.

As far as keeping crabs, you can buy them the day before and just keep them on something like wet newspaper, but I prefer to buy mine as fresh as possible, on the way to the fishing grounds.

That said, I always take home any leftover bait I have and frozen whiting and frozen crabs will catch reds just fine, too.


----------



## Itsjustme (Dec 6, 2011)

bigfost said:


> You don't need mullet in the winter. To directly answer your question, they can still be caught now and then in the surf, but it's usually just one or two a trip. There are also decent numbers in the bays and marshes, but it usually takes a boat to get to them.
> 
> You best option, though, is to "match the hatch". The most common fin fish in the the winter surf is whiting, and that's what the reds are eating. The first thing I do is set out a bait rod, and on a decent day, I'll catch enough for bait for that day, and have some to take home for backup bait for the next trip.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Surf Runner (Apr 17, 2011)

*Happy Holidays*

With tomorrow being Christmas Eve I know I will be busy getting everthing ready for the big get together tomorrow night, so I would like to take the time now to wish all of you a Very Merry Christmas.
I don't know about you but I love this time of year, it gives me a warm feeling all over or maybe its the Crown & 7.

Merry Christmas yall.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you, too.

I have put a few days of light winds on my wish list... We'll see. I may slip out on Monday for a go at the surf. Will post if I do.


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure about your area but here in Port O'Connor a lot of shad have been swirling at the top with this NE gusting wind down at the public pier. They have not been in thick groups but they are everywhere once it gets dark. Good news is we are getting some decent rain at night but, man is the wind gusting down here. I am leaving some cookies and a note for santa to turn the fan off. Or at least set it to low. Curious if anyone has had any luck on the Gulp crab imitations. Ive been playing with some fly tying for use on baitcast reels. I came up with a shrimp that really attracts but hook size is an issue atm. So just needs a little work and I think it will do great. Happy xmas to everyone. Hope this wind dies down really soon.


----------

